# Visa application followup



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi guys please help. i applied for a change of status from a study visa to a visitors visa section 11.6 but i hevnt received any response for 8 weeks now. is there any way i can follow up my application the vfs website says application has been send for adjudication but it is long overdue now. has any1 experienced this before. thank you.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Mommy1 said:


> Hi guys please help. i applied for a change of status from a study visa to a visitors visa section 11.6 but i hevnt received any response for 8 weeks now. is there any way i can follow up my application the vfs website says application has been send for adjudication but it is long overdue now. has any1 experienced this before. thank you.



Hi there,

i applied for a visitors visa section 11.6 for my son - its in its 5th week now. What i did was email some home affairs emails i found in the forums 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

i asked them to follow up as we need to travel - 

Previous tracking status was 
Application for XXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 27-May-2016.

Now it is 

Application for XXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 29-Jun-2016..

This is what happened to ours before the status changed to sent back to VFS. So hoping in the next day or so to get it finalised.

So just send emails to these guys - may help. 2 of them actually responded - forwarded it to someone else asking for update.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

just thought to put the email i sent - tried to be as nice as i could  :

Good day,

I am writing to request assistance in the processing of my baby’s visa. He was born in South Africa and we applied for his Visitors Visa at the same time as our critical skills visas. Both mine and my husband’s visa have been issued but my baby’s visa is still outstanding. We cannot travel with our baby because he cannot cross the border without a current valid visa for South Africa. He is 7 months old and we need to travel to introduce him to our families back home.

Any assistance will be highly appreciated.

The tracking number for his application is XXXXXXXXX.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

chris_mave said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i applied for a visitors visa section 11.6 for my son - its in its 5th week now. What i did was email some home affairs emails i found in the forums
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Is it possible to apply for a Visitors visa section 11(6) for a baby? I thought this visa is where one will be applying to reside and work in SA? unless you mean Visitors visa Sec 11(1)(b)(iv)??


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

sorry

i applied for
Visitors visa section 11(1)(b)(iv) for prescribed activities (exceeding 3 months to 3 years)


----------



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

My status had now changed from send for adjudication on 9 May to send for adjudication on 28 june. If this has happened to you before how long did it take to get the permit finalised and send back to vfs.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Mommy1 said:


> My status had now changed from send for adjudication on 9 May to send for adjudication on 28 june. If this has happened to you before how long did it take to get the permit finalised and send back to vfs.


for my critical skills - the next day it was finalised. i am also still waiting for my son since it changed the date yesterday on the status yesterday
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Chris did you get a response on yo babys application


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Mommy1 said:


> Hi Chris did you get a response on yo babys application


Hey,

i just checked status now:

Adjudicated Application for XXXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 04-Jul-2016. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.




Will go and collect wednesday i think.


----------



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

even mine. hope its positive...im thrilled


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Mommy1 said:


> even mine. hope its positive...im thrilled


thats great 
Me too - will let you know when i collect.

Did you email the DHA guys or not?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Got my baby's visa. Took 6 weeks so not bad at all


----------

